# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 10/2013



## PCGH_Marco (30. August 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 10/2013 ist ab    sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4. September 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware  teilweise   einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games  Hardware   10/2013 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf  Fragen und   Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.



*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 10/2013 haben euch gefallen?*

*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 10/2013 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## BikeRider (30. August 2013)

Ich freue mich schon.
Scheinen schöne Themen dabei zu sein.
Gibts bei Anno 1701 Wieder so ne Aktivierungsorgie  'ala Steam und Co ?
Vielleicht kommt das Heft ja mit dem Photo-Spezial-Bundle, darauf warte ich auch noch


----------



## lalaker (30. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*

Ich freue mich schon auf das Graka-Special.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*

Wie stehen die Chancen, die Ausgabe morgen schon im Briefkasten zu finden? Vermutlich nicht allzu gut, zumindest bei mir... Fürth und Erlangen sind wohl einfach zu weit auseinander ^^
(Das Heft wird irgendwo ganz anders gedruckt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, oder?)


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*

Ich habe sie schon hier liegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*

Danke Blechdesigner...nun weiss ich endlich, wie das Heft ausschaut. Und WinOptimizer 2002 wollte ich schon immer haben....danke,danke,danke PCGH...
Morgen wird dann wohl mein Exemplar hier in das verkehrstechnisch nicht ganz so ungünstige Göttingen ansteuern.


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich habe sie schon hier liegen



Ich würde mal mit Computec reden. 10 Jahre Lieferzeit sind ja nun nicht das gelbe vom Ei, da muss sich doch für die Zukunft was machen lassen!


----------



## Arya (31. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich habe sie schon hier liegen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





keinnick schrieb:


> Ich würde mal mit Computec reden. 10 Jahre  Lieferzeit sind ja nun nicht das gelbe vom Ei, da muss sich doch für die  Zukunft was machen lassen!


 Also meine neue PCGH sieht eher so aus wie die in der News, außer das diese Weißen Flecken mit neuem Extreme-CPUs von Intel bedruckt wurden 
Lieferzeit ist auch nur 1 Woche (nach der Abgabe).
Aber nun erstmal lesen!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*

Die erste Ausgabe des Abos kam heute an, die 10/2013  Schaut soweit gut aus, mal sehen wann ich zum lesen komme.

Jetzt auf die Rechnung warten das ich endlich die Prämie kriege . Würde es besser finden wenn man die kurz nach Bestellen per Email erhält, oder sie in der 1. Lieferung beiliegt. Kann mir nicht erklären warum es bis Mitte September dauern soll bis die per Mail kommen soll (laut Support).


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*

Meine ist leider heute nicht mitgekommen...


----------



## Tommi1 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*

Hab meine auch heute bekommen...

Aber wo ist die Unterschrifft auf der,per Hand angemalten, DVD?
Künstler unterschreiben doch immer auf Ihren Werken...


----------



## Atomtoaster (31. August 2013)

*AW: Ab 4.9. im Handel: PCGH 10/2013 mit Top-Vollversion Anno 1701, Monster-Grafikkarten-Special, SSHD mit 3,5 Zoll, Mod-Treiber und -BIOS, FX-9370 und mehr*

Meine auch nicht. Montag dann hoffentlich.


----------



## Multithread (2. September 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Jetzt auf die Rechnung warten das ich endlich die Prämie kriege . Würde es besser finden wenn man die kurz nach Bestellen per Email erhält, oder sie in der 1. Lieferung beiliegt. Kann mir nicht erklären warum es bis Mitte September dauern soll bis die per Mail kommen soll (laut Support).


Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.

Meine Heft ist heute leider noch nicht angekommen...


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. September 2013)

Mein Heft is auch noch nich da. Das Heft kommt bei mir höchstens EINEN!!! Tag früher an. Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich überhaupt n Abo abgeschlossen habe...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2013)

Durch das Abo sparst du den Gang zum Kiosk, es ist günstiger und gewöhnlich springt auch noch eine Prämie heraus.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. September 2013)

Das ist richtig. Die Prämie war auch nur der Grund warum ich das Abo abgeschlossen hab( Neben dem Heft natürlich). Dennoch wird immer gesagt bzw. darauf verwiesen:

"Die neue PCGH erscheint am xx.xx.2013...Abonnenten erhalten das Heft in der Regel einige Tage vorher."

Also bedeutet: EINIGE TAGE VORHER = 1 Tag

und:              IN DER REGEL = immer                    


Wenn ich hier lese, dass viele ihr Heft schon am 30. bekommen haben ärgert mich das, weil ich ja auch Abonnent bin und genauso "behandelt" werden möchte wie andere Abonnenten. Dass es nicht immer klappt das heft einige Tage vorher zu bekommen ist mir auch klar. Es kann immer etwas dazwischen kommen.

 Es war ja Anfangs schon ein Kampf überhaupt eine Prämie vernünftig zu bekommen...und nich die AMD FX  CPu in Luftpolsterfolie eingepackt zugeschickt zu bekommen wo die Hälfte der Pins verbogen waren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2013)

In der Regel  möchte ich keine Haare spalten, aber der Duden sagt:

"in der Regel/in aller Regel (*normalerweise, üblicherweise, meist, fast immer*: in der Regel mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren)"

Wir hätten's auch gern, dass das Heft direkt nach dem Hochladen der PDFs zu den Abonnenten geht oder – wenn wir realistisch bleiben – am Montag nach der Abgabe. Bedauerlicherweise dauert das Drucken und Ausliefern einige Tage und offenbar gibt es regionale Defizite bei der Auslieferungsgeschwindigkeit. Sorry. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## grenn-CB (2. September 2013)

@Bummsbirne
Das liegt mit Sicherheit daran das einige Abonnenten näher an dem Druck Ort wohnen als andere, was sollen die denn da machen?
Etwa die Hefte für diejenigen später losschicken?


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. September 2013)

RAFF, was in der Regel bedeutet weiß ich. Das war lediglich auf mich bezogen.

Worans liegt keine Ahnung. Komisch ist ja nur, wen ich z.B. Pakete per DHL verschicke, egal obs Hannover, München, Gescher, Wolfenbüttel, Buxtehude oder wo was weiß ich wovon abgeschickt wurde es immer 2 tage dauert. 

Die Post kommt doch per Deutsche Post (DHL ist praktisch Deutsche Post). Oder verschickt PCGH die Hefte mit einem anderen günstigeren Postdienstleister? Dann wäre der "verspäetete" Liefertermin auf eventueller schlechter ausgebauter Vertriebs-/ Lieferinfrastruktur in meinem PLZ Bereich des anderen Postdienstleisters zurückzuführen.


----------



## Black*Dragon* (2. September 2013)

Die Redaktion hat nur bedingt was mit dem Vertrieb zu tun. Und ansonsten mein Tipp, beschwere dich bzw frage höchlich bei der deutschen Post an.


----------



## LTB (3. September 2013)

Mein Heft war gestern auch noch nicht da 
Ich hoffe doch mal stark dass das Heft heute Abend (nach Feierabend) im Kasten liegt...sonst war eigentlich in der regel das Heft Samstags im Kasten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. September 2013)

Ich frage mal bei unserem Vertrieb nach.


----------



## ikealampe (3. September 2013)

Gibt es auch eine Android Ausgabe für 7 Zoll Tablets?


----------



## n3rd (3. September 2013)

GEKAUFT!


----------



## Klarostorix (3. September 2013)

Meine Abo-Ausgabe kommt auch von mal zu mal später. Heute ist sie immer noch nicht da, da kann ich gleich im Kiosk kaufen, da muss ich wenigstens nicht bis mittags warten, wenn die Post kommt, sondern kann sie gleich morgens mitnehmen...


----------



## big-maec (3. September 2013)

Bei mir kommt Sie wie gewohnt immer vor dem Erscheinungstermin. Diesmal am Samstag.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. September 2013)

Meine war heute im Briefkasten. Ungewöhnlich "spät" , wenn ich die bisherigen Lieferterminen überblicke.
Irgendwo hakte es diesmal wohl im Vertriebs-Getriebe...


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. September 2013)

Zum Heft: Auf Seite 79 bei SSd in der Praxis oben rechts im Kasten mit den Messergebissen bei verschiedenen Füllständen kommt mir was komisch vor.

Ist das richtig, dass die Plextor M5 Pro am schnellsten ist, wenn die zu 95% voll ist?? Is n bissl komisch. Meine SSd`s wurden alle immer langsamer je voller die wurde. Egal ob Super Talent, Crucial, Intel oder Samsung.

Ist das nun korrekt bei der Plextor?


----------



## Raybeez (4. September 2013)

Am heutigen Mittwoch ist die aktuelle Ausgabe nun auch bei mir angekommen.

Eine Anmerkung zum Video über den Realtek Soundtreiber: 
Dort wird gesagt, dass man bei einem 2.1-System auf 5.1 stellen sollte und dann den Haken bei "Rückseitiges Paar" und "Mitten" entfernen soll. Das ist allerdings nur sinnvoll, wenn man sein 2.1-System über zwei Kabel am PC anschließen kann. Wenn also die beiden Boxen über ein Kabel angeschlossen werden und der Subwoofer über ein separates Kabel. Sollte man das 2.1-System allerdings nur über einen Klinkenstecker anschließen ist "Stereo" die richtige Wahl.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. September 2013)

Raybeez schrieb:


> Am heutigen Mittwoch ist die aktuelle Ausgabe nun auch bei mir angekommen.
> 
> Eine Anmerkung zum Video über den Realtek Soundtreiber:
> Dort wird gesagt, dass man bei einem 2.1-System auf 5.1 stellen sollte und dann den Haken bei "Rückseitiges Paar" und "Mitten" entfernen soll. Das ist allerdings nur sinnvoll, wenn man sein 2.1-System über zwei Kabel am PC anschließen kann. Wenn also die beiden Boxen über ein Kabel angeschlossen werden und der Subwoofer über ein separates Kabel. Sollte man das 2.1-System allerdings nur über einen Klinkenstecker anschließen ist "Stereo" die richtige Wahl.



Richtig, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Wenn das System nur einen einzelnen 3,5mm-Klinkenstecker hat, Stereo auswählen. Hat man aber einen seperaten Subwoofer mit LFE-Eingang (Low Frequency Effects, normalerweise schwarzer Klinkenstecker), den Sub wie im Video beschrieben gesondert ansteuern.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (4. September 2013)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Zum Heft: Auf Seite 79 bei SSd in der Praxis oben rechts im Kasten mit den Messergebissen bei verschiedenen Füllständen kommt mir was komisch vor.
> 
> Ist das richtig, dass die Plextor M5 Pro am schnellsten ist, wenn die zu 95% voll ist?? Is n bissl komisch. Meine SSd`s wurden alle immer langsamer je voller die wurde. Egal ob Super Talent, Crucial, Intel oder Samsung.
> 
> Ist das nun korrekt bei der Plextor?


 
Ja, der Wert ist korrekt. Und nein, sie wird nicht "schneller", auch die Plextor wird langsamer. Allerdings ist es schwer, diese Art der Messung jedes mal mit genau den selben Rahmenbedingungen nachzustellen, weshalb die Schwankungen hier wesentlich größer als bei normalen Geschwindigkeitsmessungen ausfallen. 

Die Messung sollen mehr dazu dienen, die Tendenz der Geschwindigkeit zu zeigen: Während aktuelle und große SSDs nur zu eher moderaten Geschwindigkeitseinbrüchen neigen, brechen kleine und alte SSDs komplett ein.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. September 2013)

So habt mal die aktuelle ausgabe gekauft (anno 1701 war auch ein grund neben sshd und mod treiber)
 der artikel über die mod treiber thema Sound
Und die pax drivers
Erstmal die xfii xtreme audio wird gar nicht vom treiber Unterstützt. Der Grund ist. Der author der seite sagt selbst das diese Soundkarte Müll ist.
Dann das die Sound abmischung im LFE angepassst wird ist ja der grund für den treiber.
Funktionen werden nicht freigeschaltet.wie auch. Das treiber paket soll alte und noch unterstützte Funktionen wieder anschalten.
Die Offiziellen creative treiberpakete haben einige Software Zusätze entfernt.
zuletzt die komplette lautstärken regler software THX und die DDL aktivierung
hat eine Xfii diese funktion nicht kann man diese auch nicht aktivieren.
Die xtreme audio ist stark beschnitten.

Dann kommt hinzu das creative den treiber bei Win vista und win 8 fehlerhaft ist.Sound Kratzer und Aussetzer. diese sind beim PAx driver weg.
zudem funktioniert die Audioausgabe nativ in win 8 nicht. 
Dafür Mus in win 8 hibernate aktive sein.

alle Probleme gibt es nicht bei der neuen sounblaster z
Es wurde ja auch komplett auf asio und hardware eax verzichtet


----------



## Atomtoaster (4. September 2013)

Ich hab bisher noch keine erhalten... besteht die Chance das die bei mir einfach extrem spät dran sind?


----------



## timmyfive (5. September 2013)

Hallo Atomtaoster  

Ich habe auch noch keine bekommen keine ahnung was los ist.Ich hoffe nur die kommt bald mal   morgen oder so !


----------



## PCGH_Phil (5. September 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> So habt mal die aktuelle ausgabe gekauft (anno 1701 war auch ein grund neben sshd und mod treiber)
> der artikel über die mod treiber thema Sound
> Und die pax drivers
> Erstmal die xfii xtreme audio wird gar nicht vom treiber Unterstützt. Der Grund ist. Der author der seite sagt selbst das diese Soundkarte Müll ist.
> ...


 
Doch, die Xtreme Audio wird unterstützt:



> PAX PCI Xtreme Audio V4.50
> For Older XP Vista drivers.
> Updated Tweaks as 5.21.12
> Settings base on v1.25 with more added . Added new tweak called dpc latency You can adjust how you like now. bass at 140% and treble back to 120% and mids 45% and mids high at 65%





> PAX PCI X-Fi Xtreme Audio_Vista_7 V4.25
> © Creative all rights be long to Creative and logos. Creative giving me there writing persimmon by Robert McClelland.
> PAX related logos and software and drivers are own by PAX ®
> - Please don't remod my work with out permission you can contact me at Hardwareheaven.com
> ...



Sind aber nur Abstimmungseinstellungen und mehr "Performance". Mit 140% Bass, 120% auf den Höhen und den Mitten bei grade mal 45% ist der Frequenzverlauf der reinste Bombenkrater.

Und EAX beim neuen Soundblaster Z macht wenig Sinn, da diese Hardware-Features nicht mehr von Windows unterstützt werden, bzw. unter Win8 nur im Media-Player und ähnlicher Software, nicht aber von Directsound.


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. September 2013)

Ich habe nach wie vor keine Ausgabe erhalten.


----------



## buenzli2 (7. September 2013)

Rant!

Vielleicht würde die Qualität ja besser wenn man sich mal von allen Quereinsteigern trennen würde. Und Leute ein bisschen schulen. Vielleicht verstehen die Konsolen-spiele-Tester auch was LOD heißt und nennen es dann nicht mehr "DEN FADE".
Oder warum RAF meinte das der Crash-Effekt bei Grid 2 ein Grafikfehler sei. Oder das der Sockel 1156 genau so ist wie der Sockel 1156 diesen Monat im Heft auf Seite 21. Jeden Monat Mini PC? Really? Unter Dos ist y z. Die wichtigste info auf Seite 9. (keyb gr,, keyboard.sys ?) Seite 14 Überschrift: Modifizierte Treiber für besseren Sound: LÜGE! Seite 20: Kauf Mich: Dabei macht ihr selber noch billigere Werbung, S.23, S.50/51 ganz übel!, S.75, S.93, S.101, S.123, S.125! Geht es denn wirklich nicht besser? 

Diese Tussi Videos, diese coolen Zerstörvideos. Und in letzer Zeit auch das Heft. Ich weiss nicht warum, früher hattet ihr eher die Intelligenten Menschen angesprochen, heute produziert ihr auch so eine Grütze, die nicht weiß wem sie schmecken soll. Entweder ihr macht ein Heft 11 -14 Jährige auf dem Niveau der letzt Tage oder Ihr macht ein Heft für 14+ mit IQ von über 120. Dann passen auch die Technikartikel im Heft zusammen. So wie ihr das jetzt macht, laufen euch Leute wie ich davon, die mit dem Heft aufgewachsen sind und schon ein paar graue Haare haben. Denkt mal darüber nach, ich habe aus der Konsequenz das Heft Abo gekündigt. Ich rege mich sonst schon den ganzen Tag auf über Leute die auf Doof machen und meinen es ist Hipp. Es gibt schon Bild und RTL, soll das eure Zielgruppe werden ?! Vielleicht merkt ihr auch das sich bereits viele beklagen wenn ihr mal die Tomaten aus den Ohren pulen würdet. Auch das Anstelle von Artikeln jetzt Videos sind geht einfach gar nicht.

Ich will euch nicht den Tag versauen, ich wollte einfach einmal ehrlich sein. Gute Zeit.


----------



## der_yappi (7. September 2013)

Anno wär ne 1A Beigabe wenn ich nicht schon hätte 

Ansonsten hätte das NAS-Thema gerne ausführlicher behandelt werden können.
Am besten noch mit Test (Gehäuse / Gehäuse-Festplatten-Kits).

Auf den zigsten Grafikkarten-Test kann ICH gut und gerne verzichten, da ich nicht mehr der Zocker bis.


----------



## Pimplegionär (8. September 2013)

Hallo !!

Also mir gefällt der Bericht : Aufgerüstet von Profis ! 

Ich hab das Gigabyte 3D Aurora , das innen absolut Identisch , ich habe zwar Festplattenkäfig raus und vorne nen 200 mm Lüfter drin (der Läuft auf min.U/min) , 

Und meine CPU ist OC !! Aber ich hatte noch nie solche Temps ( max 78 ° core nach stunden Prime95), deshalb meine Frage ,hätte man da nicht die Vcore und andere Spannungen optimiert ?? 

Auch GPU  ,  Ich komme auf 70°C Max OC ...so 420 W 

Oder die Lüfter getauscht ?? ok vorne kommt man bescheiden dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



älteres Bild , da ist schon längst der Peter drauf


----------



## Atomtoaster (8. September 2013)

Kann ich mich eigentlich auch an jemanden im Forum wenden wenn ich keine Ausgabe erhalten habe?
War wenn ich mich recht erinnere doch so 'ne Servicenummer bei der man anrufen muss, oder?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. September 2013)

Probier es hier mal unter Kontakt. 
Dort konnte mir auch geholfen werden. Dort steht auch eine Telefonnummer, oder kannst eine Anfrage per Email starten.


----------



## Voyager10 (10. September 2013)

> *SSHDs*: Die ersten Desktop-Laufwerke, welche die Vorteile von SSD  und HDD vereinen sollen, sind da und werden sogleich durch den  Benchmarkparcours gejagt



Um wieviel wetten wir das PCGH nur *nichtssagende* synthetische Benchmarks verwendet ! Mit solchen Tools kann man die 8GB Onboardflash garnicht erfassen...
Und dann stellt sich so ein Redakteur auch noch hin und behauptet mit stolzgeschwellter Brust "Wir haben gejagt..." , tja Leute mit Plan sind Heute schwer zu bekomm ...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. September 2013)

Voyager10 schrieb:


> Um wieviel wetten wir das PCGH nur *nichtssagende* synthetische Benchmarks verwendet ! Mit solchen Tools kann man die 8GB Onboardflash garnicht erfassen...
> Und dann stellt sich so ein Redakteur auch noch hin und behauptet mit stolzgeschwellter Brust "Wir haben gejagt..." , tja Leute mit Plan sind Heute schwer zu bekomm ...


 
Einen Kasten Bier? Schickst ihn direkt an die Verlagsadresse oder wie machen wir es?


----------



## JackOnell (11. September 2013)

Als bei dem Artikel "Viel Wind um nichts" habt ihr ein wenig übertrieben.

Ich denke eher das ein Packungsaufdruck wie Intel LGA 1155 Ready dem Kunden direkt zeigen das der Kühler auch auf ihr
neues Board passt.
Nicht jeder ist immer so extrem in der Materie das er unbedingt weis wo oder wie er suchen muss um herauszufinden ob ein Kühler 
Kompatibel zum Sockel ist.
Mit so einem Aufdruck kann man direkt erkennen das ein Kühler passt, und dabei spielt es doch keine Rolle ob er vorher
schon irgendwo gepasst hat.

Weiter bin ich noch nicht 
Mfg


----------



## mcmarky (15. September 2013)

Mir hat die Ausgabe 10/2013 auch wieder gut gefallen. Ich fand die BIOS-Mods sehr interessant, bei der GTX 670 hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Einstellungen zur maximalen Leistungsaufnahme der Karte sind in Milliwatt und nicht "Millivolt" angegeben. 

Ich habe ja die kfa² GTX 670 EX OC, wären 1,21V Vcore eigentlich sehr bedenklich bei 1 Std/Tag Zocken?

Was ich allerdings nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann ist, warum für Geforce GPU's das EVGA Precision Tool empfohlen wird. Ich habe keine Vorteile gegenüber dem MSI Afterburner feststellen können.


----------



## Marcimoto (15. September 2013)

Ich bin ja zum ersten mal von der Vollversion begeistert. Anno 1701 ist einfach ein Top Spiel und es bereitet einem noch keinen Augenkrebs.
Stutzig gemacht hat mich allerdings, dass man keinen Code eingeben muss.
Im Internet hab ich gelesen, dass es eine eben solche Version gibt mit denen man kein LAN Spiel mehr starten kann. Ich kam bisher noch nicht dazu das mal mit einem Freund zu testen, aber das fände ich schon schade :/
Hat da jemand hier Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

Edit: ach ja, bitte bitte bitte bringt wieder den alten Leistungsindex für GPUs!! Sobald die neuen AMDs draußen sind fehlen da einfach die fps Angaben. Die Prozentangaben bringen einem echt nur bedingt was.


----------



## JackOnell (15. September 2013)

MarCy schrieb:


> Ich bin ja zum ersten mal von der Vollversion begeistert. Anno 1701 ist einfach ein Top Spiel und es bereitet einem noch keinen Augenkrebs.
> Stutzig gemacht hat mich allerdings, dass man keinen Code eingeben muss.
> Im Internet hab ich gelesen, dass es eine eben solche Version gibt mit denen man kein LAN Spiel mehr starten kann. Ich kam bisher noch nicht dazu das mal mit einem Freund zu testen, aber das fände ich schon schade :/
> Hat da jemand hier Erfahrungen mit gemacht?
> ...



Da lege ich noch drei Bitte nach


----------



## Voyager10 (17. September 2013)

@PCGH_Marco

Leg mal den - Wir haben gejagd - Artikel hier rein , ich kauf nie solche Zeitschriften . Dann werden wir ja sehen obs was taugt ? 
In der Regel sehe ich bei den SSHDs nur synthetischen Quatsch der das Potential der Festplatten garnicht zeigt, ich wäre überrascht wenn sich dort einer Zeit mit Stopuhren und Scripten nimmt und Vergleiche zeigt , das würde ja Geld kosten. Einmal beim Benchprogramm auf OK drücken kostet weniger


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. September 2013)

Nominiert für das absurdeste Posting des Monats


----------



## nfsgame (18. September 2013)

Voyager10 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Marco
> 
> Leg mal den - Wir haben gejagd - Artikel hier rein , ich kauf nie solche Zeitschriften .


 
Wozu was verschenken? Kauf dir die Zeitschrift doch - aber das würde ja Geld kosten.


----------



## Voyager10 (18. September 2013)

Klar das die Jungs in der Redaktion wieder alles besser wissen und mich mit _absurd_ von der Seite anspucken  

Ich hab den Artikel ab Seite 80 mal schnell gelesen und bin nicht sonderlich beeindruckt von dem Testparcour , ok man hat eine SSHD gegen eine Raptor ?! das Windows paarmal gestartet und hat eine Differenz von 2 Sekunden herausbekommen, oh wahnsinn ! Das rechtfertigt natürlich gleich das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis auf befriedigend zu setzen und das trotz die SSHD in anderen Tests deutlich ! vor einer gewöhnlichen HDD liegen beim Starten bis zum Desktop incl. des Beginnen der ersten Arbeiten am PC zb. das Öffnen von Webseiten und Outlook. Dort wo die normale HDD dann noch an den Tray-Symbolen rattert ist die SSHD längst fertig. Das wäre doch überzeugend oder ? Und da kommen etwas mehr als 2 Sekunden zustande  Die Platte mag doppelt soviel kosten aber ich denke das Ergebnis ist schon etwas mehr als befriedigend , für ähnlich fühlbare Geschwindigkeiten bezahlt man mit SSDs immernoch 5x soviel. 
ps. die Platte hatte nie 120 gekostet , ich hatte sie immer knapp unter 100 gesehen und mittlerweile kostet sie 73 Euro. (ST1000DX001 bei Mindfactory) 
Die anderen Tests hätte man eigentlich weglassen können , die sagen zum Thema nichts aus. 
Sorry aber das reicht fürn Schluck Bier , aber nicht fürn Kasten


----------



## Marcimoto (18. September 2013)

Wie wär's wenn du deine eigene Zeitschrift verlegst.
Ich denke jede weitere Erwiderung ist zwecklos ^^


----------



## Voyager10 (19. September 2013)

@MarCy 

Da kannst du deine Nase rümpfen wie du willst aber der Kaufartikel über SSHD hat dir sicherlich nicht vermitteln können das der Unterschied zwischen HDD und SSHD im realen Betrieb doch schon etwas deutlicher ist. 
In anderen Tests zb. auf Youtube wo man verschiedene Geräte zur gleichen Zeit gestartet hatte mit 5 identischen Applikationen kamen deutlich andere Werte raus. Der PC mit HDD kam auf 4 Minuten 32 Sekunden bis alles gestartet war , der PC mit SSHD kam auf 50 Sekunden. 
Da sind 2 Sekunden Unterschied aus einem Kaufartikel mit Werbesprüchen "Wir haben gejagd.." doch schon etwas mager...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. September 2013)

Hi Voyager10,

hast jetzt doch ein Heft gekauft? 

Marco


----------



## Marcimoto (22. September 2013)

Ist ja Wahnsinn. 50 Sekunden sind sogar auf einem 4 Jahre altem System wie meinem möglich, bei ner 5400rpm HDD, solange der pc nicht vollkommen zugemüllt ist.
Da will ich garnicht wissen wie die getestet haben.
Zumal in der pcgh mit einer Raptor getestet wurde, welche die schnellste HDD Variante darstellt, um eben genau diesen Unterschied herauszukristallisieren, inwieweit ein Unterschied zwischen der schnellsten HDD und einer SSHD besteht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. September 2013)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Mir hat die Ausgabe 10/2013 auch wieder gut gefallen. Ich fand die BIOS-Mods sehr interessant, bei der GTX 670 hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Einstellungen zur maximalen Leistungsaufnahme der Karte sind in Milliwatt und nicht "Millivolt" angegeben.



Argh. Tabellen-Tücken. Aber schön, dass dir der Artikel gefallen hat! 



mcmarky schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die kfa² GTX 670 EX OC, wären 1,21V Vcore eigentlich sehr bedenklich bei 1 Std/Tag Zocken?


 
Die Lebenszeit sinkt vermutlich etwas, aber sofern deine Karte niedrige Temperaturen erreicht, würde ich mir da keine zu großen Sorgen machen. 1,21 statt 1,175 Volt ist nicht die Welt. Schafft deine Karte damit 1,3 GHz?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nfsgame (22. September 2013)

Voyager10 schrieb:


> ps. die Platte hatte nie 120 gekostet , ich hatte sie immer knapp unter 100 gesehen und mittlerweile kostet sie 73 Euro. (ST1000DX001 bei Mindfactory)


 
So ermittelt PCGH die Preisangaben für Heft und Online


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (23. September 2013)

> Ich hab den Artikel ab Seite 80 mal schnell gelesen und bin nicht sonderlich beeindruckt von dem Testparcour , ok man hat eine SSHD gegen eine Raptor ?! das Windows paarmal gestartet und hat eine Differenz von 2 Sekunden herausbekommen, oh wahnsinn !



Die ST2000DM001 war nicht rechtzeitig in einer 2-Platter-Version aufzutreiben, das steht so auch im Text. Insofern ist eine Raptor, die ebenfalls einen schnellen und viel Speicher bietet, ein guter Vergleichskandidat, da eine SSHD und eine Raptor große Schnittmengen bei der Kundschaft haben: Diejenigen, denen SSDs zu teuer und/oder zu klein, normale HDDs aber zu langsam sind. Der Unterschied zwischen Raptor und zugunsten der SSHD beträgt etwa 3,5 bis 4 Sekunden, was bezogen auf den Spitzenwert ungefähr 17 bis 20 Prozent entspricht. Ist doch ganz ordentlich, dafür, dass du dich über den ach so ungerechten Vergleich beschwerst. Genauso deutlich ist allerdings der Abstand zwischen der leicht angegrauten SSD und der  SSHD.



> vor einer gewöhnlichen HDD liegen beim Starten bis zum Desktop incl. des Beginnen der ersten Arbeiten am PC zb. das Öffnen von Webseiten und Outlook. Dort wo die normale HDD dann noch an den Tray-Symbolen rattert ist die SSHD längst fertig. Das wäre doch überzeugend oder ? Und da kommen etwas mehr als 2 Sekunden zustande



Der absolute Vorteil der SSD gegenüber einer HDD wird mit zunehmende Länge des Testszenarios größer. Der relative Vorteil ändert sich dadurch aber nicht oder kaum. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das unsere Leser begreifen und halte ein minutenlanges, konstruiertes Testszenario deshalb für unnötig. 



> Die Platte mag doppelt soviel kosten aber ich denke das Ergebnis ist schon etwas mehr als befriedigend , für ähnlich fühlbare Geschwindigkeiten bezahlt man mit SSDs immernoch 5x soviel.



Der Flash-Speicher wird nur im Lese-Betrieb genutzt. Der Schreibvorgang findet immer genauso träge wie bei einer normalen HDD statt. Genauso, wenn die Vorhersage daneben liegt, oder ein Lesevorgang das Volumen des Cache sprengt: Dann muss wieder vom langsamen Platter gelesen werden. Eine SSD hat also immer noch einen Vorteil, den man mit Geld bezahlt. Eine SSHD platziert sich zwischen HDD und SSD. Steht so auch im Artikel.



> ps. die Platte hatte nie 120 gekostet , ich hatte sie immer knapp unter 100 gesehen und mittlerweile kostet sie 73 Euro. (ST1000DX001 bei Mindfactory)



Das liegt daran, dass wir die ST*2*000DX001 getestet haben. Die kostete auch schon mal über 130 Euro, inzwischen ist sie für etwas über 100 Euro zu haben. 



> Die anderen Tests hätte man eigentlich weglassen können , die sagen zum Thema nichts aus.


Eine SSHD besteht immer noch aus Magnetscheiben, die beschrieben werden müssen. Das Schreiben findet immer noch ausschließlich (ungecacht) auf den Platter statt. Genauso kommt es immer noch oft genug vor, dass der Vorhersage-Algorithmus daneben liegt. Und solange das der Fall ist, macht es Sinn, die Geschwindigkeit des HDD-Teils zu messen.



> Sorry aber das reicht fürn Schluck Bier , aber nicht fürn Kasten


Du hattest den kompletten Kasten Bier schon dann verloren, als du bei deiner Wette das Wörtchen "nur" verwendet hast...


----------



## Manu98 (23. September 2013)

Hab die Ausgabe auch ausgiebig durchstöbert. 
Toll fände ich es wenn man bei dem gpu-Leistungsindex auch Fps-Raten zu aktuellen games reinbringen würde. Dann wäre die Suche nach einer passenden Gpu um einiges leichter und man müsste nicht erst mühsam nach passenden Benchmarks suchen. 
Wenns das gibt bin ich voll begeistert 

Mfg Manu98


----------



## JackOnell (23. September 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Hab die Ausgabe auch ausgiebig durchstöbert.
> Toll fände ich es wenn man bei dem gpu-Leistungsindex auch Fps-Raten zu aktuellen games reinbringen würde. Dann wäre die Suche nach einer passenden Gpu um einiges leichter und man müsste nicht erst mühsam nach passenden Benchmarks suchen.
> Wenns das gibt bin ich voll begeistert
> 
> Mfg Manu98



Das gab es bis noch bis vor ein paar Monaten, allerdings wurde es gestrichen um so mehr Platz für mehrere Karten zu haben und weil es einigen Lesern zu unübersichtlich war.


----------



## Manu98 (23. September 2013)

Man könnte aber die unteren grakas weglassen, die eh nicht mehr lieferbar sind und dadurch platz für mehr Daten schaffen.


----------



## JackOnell (23. September 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Man könnte aber die unteren grakas weglassen, die eh nicht mehr lieferbar sind und dadurch platz für mehr Daten schaffen.



Jo das habe ich auch bei der letzten Ausgabe angesprochen


----------



## Voyager10 (23. September 2013)

@PCGH_Reinhard

Ich bin da trotzdem anderer Meinung was ein realistisches Testszenario angeht um dem Leser die Leistungsfähigkeit einer SSHD zu zeigen. 
Du musst immerhin bedenken bei einem Benutzer-PC werden viele Startapplikationen im Tray geladen , wie zb Audio Video Tools , Skype , Antivirensoftware und Steam & Teamspeak ect. Da merkst du deutlich den Unterschied zwischen einer HDD und SSHD in Bereich von einer Differenz von Minuten !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. September 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Das gab es bis noch bis vor ein paar Monaten, allerdings wurde es gestrichen um so mehr Platz für mehrere Karten zu haben und weil es einigen Lesern zu unübersichtlich war.


 


JackOnell schrieb:


> Jo das habe ich auch bei der letzten Ausgabe angesprochen


 
Wie gesagt, wir diskutieren derzeit intern über eine Lösung. In der Ausgabe 11 ist noch alles unverändert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Netboy (24. September 2013)

Ihr testet alles Mögliche bei Grafikkarten, allerdings ist weder in den Test´s noch in den Tabellen etwas zur jeweiligen UEFI GOP fahigkeit zu lesen. Es sollte doch kein Problem sein dieses  zu überprüfen und anzugeben.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. September 2013)

(Ultra) Fast Boot ist zwar nur für eine Minderheit interessant – das Feature benötigt ein modernes Mainboard in Kombination mit Windows 8 –, aber irgendwo findet sich vielleicht noch ein Platz für diese Info. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## JackOnell (25. September 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir diskutieren derzeit intern über eine Lösung. In der Ausgabe 11 ist noch alles unverändert.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Na ja dann warte ich mal ab was dabei herauskommt. Aber wie schon gesagt evtl druckt ihr einen qr code oder sowas rein was direkt zu einem link führt mit weiteren Informationen


----------



## Combi (29. September 2013)

die ausgabe war mal echt gut.
viele interessante artikel,zu sehr verschiedenen gebieten...nice!
ich finde es nur schade,dass bei grakas,oder überhaupt,wasserkühlung,zu kurz kommen.also nicht vorkommen.
wenn ich nicht nen guten job hätte,könntet ihr schonmal nen schreibtisch in der redaktion für mich hinzustellen.
hatte damals ein abo der pcgh extreme,mann...das war ein geiles heft,vermisse es sehr...

und ne frage...zum gewinnspiel....
wie/wo zur hölle erfahre ich,wer am 11.2000,schon dabei war?!
die hefte hab ich doch gar nicht mehr....forensuche war ergebnislos.
gebt euch nen ruck und mir nen tip....


----------



## Firebird11 (30. September 2013)

*Test S. 86ff "Mini-Boards: Große Klasse" Youtube-Abwertung*

Im Test "Mini-Boards: Große Klasse" der aktuellen Ausgabe 10/2013 werden 3 von 4 getesteten Boards mit der Bemerkung "Youtube-1080p ruckelt" abgewertet.

Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt dies aber weder an den Boards noch an der CPU, sondern an der unterirdisch schlechten Programmierung des Adobe Flash Players! Spielt man Youtube-Videos hingegen etwa mit dem VLC-Player

VideoLAN - VLC: Official site - Free multimedia solutions for all OS!

ab - entweder direkt über "Netzwerkstream öffnen" und der Eingabe der Youtube-URL ("http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=" + Video-ID), was aber mangels Buffering bei schwankender Bandbreite zu Aussetzern führen kann, oder über einen der beliebten Video-Downloader-Helper (die dann quasi das Buffering übernehmen) wie

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/

benötigt man im Vergleich zu Flash hingegen nur noch 50% (!) der CPU-Last! (Mit dem Media Player Classic teils noch weniger.)

Ich bin daher sicher ohne den Einsatz des Flash Players ruckeln auch bei den getesteten Boards keine Youtube-1080p-Videos mehr.

Auch wenn es verständlich ist, dass man Flash nimmt, weil die meisten Nutzer diesen Player verwenden dürften, wird hier meiner Meinung nach der Falsche abgestraft, da die ruckeligen Videos  eben weder den CPUs noch den Boards geschuldet sind, sondern der schlechten Programmierung von Adobe.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (30. September 2013)

*AW: Test S. 86ff "Mini-Boards: Große Klasse" Youtube-Abwertung*

Hallo Firebird11,

in der Tat hast du hier nicht ganz unrecht. Für die meisten Nutzer aber ist es unpraktikabel, YouTube- und andere Videos mit Drittanbieter-Tools zu nutzen, nur damit diese ruckelfrei laufen. h.264 im Flash-Container ist immer noch der dominierende Video-Typ im Netz ist. Da ein Nutzer, der sich im Netz Full-HD-Videos ruckelfrei ansehen möchte, nur seine Hardware beeinflussen kann, nicht aber den dominierenden Videostandard, ist es im Prinzip völlig gleichgültig, wer Schuld an dem Problem hat: Die einzige Lösung ist schnellere Hardware, was wir mit dieser kleinen Abwertung ausdrücken.

Wie du bereits erwähnt hast, gibt es einige Workarounds für das Problem. Was viele beispielsweise aber nicht wissen, ist dass man YouTube in einer HTML5-Betaversion nutzen kann, in der kein Flash mehr notwendig ist. In diese kann sich jeder unter https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=de&gl=DE eintragen. Das sollte die CPU-Last um einige Prozente drücken. Abseits von YouTube wird man wohl oder übel immer noch auf Flash angewiesen sein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. September 2013)

*AW: Test S. 86ff "Mini-Boards: Große Klasse" Youtube-Abwertung*

@Firebird11: Da Daniel Möllendorf, der Verfasser des Artikels, PCGH verlassen hat, antworte ich stattdessen. Ich habe den Test nicht durchgeführt und weiß nicht, auf welche Art und Weise die 1080p-Tauglichkeit ermittelt wurde.  Es mag sein, dass die Flash-Variante besonders ressourcenhungrig ist und Adobe Potenzial verschenkt, aber wenn bei bestimmten Prozessoren die Rechenleistung so gering ist, dass sie nur über Umwege eine flüssige Wiedergabe erlauben, dann ist das trotzdem ein Nachteil, der in einem Test erwähnt werden sollte. 

Zu beachten ist bei Download-Lösungen auch folgendes: Ist der Download von Youtube-Videos illegal? Google geht gegen Converter-Anbieter vor

*Edit:* Beiträge in den Sammelthread verschoben


----------



## Firebird11 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Test S. 86ff "Mini-Boards: Große Klasse" Youtube-Abwertung*



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Hallo Firebird11,
> in der Tat hast du hier nicht ganz unrecht. Für die meisten Nutzer aber ist es unpraktikabel, YouTube- und andere Videos mit Drittanbieter-Tools zu nutzen, nur damit diese ruckelfrei laufen. h.264 im Flash-Container ist immer noch der dominierende Video-Typ im Netz ist. Da ein Nutzer, der sich im Netz Full-HD-Videos ruckelfrei ansehen möchte, nur seine Hardware beeinflussen kann, nicht aber den dominierenden Videostandard, ist es im Prinzip völlig gleichgültig, wer Schuld an dem Problem hat: Die einzige Lösung ist schnellere Hardware, was wir mit dieser kleinen Abwertung ausdrücken.



Naja, aber bei anderen Spar-Lösungen wie dem Raspberry-Pi erwartet man ja auch, dass der Nutzer sich ein wenig mehr um die Software kümmert und die 100% mehr CPU-Last nur durch Flash sind schon extrem.



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Was viele beispielsweise aber nicht wissen, ist dass man YouTube in einer HTML5-Betaversion nutzen kann, in der kein Flash mehr notwendig ist. In diese kann sich jeder unter https://www.youtube.com/html5?hl=de&gl=DE eintragen. Das sollte die CPU-Last um einige Prozente drücken.



Das HTML5-Trial von Youtube ist mir bekannt, krankt aber leider an zwei Dingen:

1. HTML5 ist bislang nicht bei Videos verfügbar, bei denen Werbung eingeblendet werden soll (was nicht gerade wenige sind).
2. Die Webm-Implementierung von Firefox hat im Moment fast eine genauso schlechte Performance wie der Flash-Player, sodass man momentan hier ebenfalls auf den VLC o.ä. zurück greifen muss (da das Feature noch relativ neu/experimentell ist, kann sich das aber noch bessern, Chrome etwa erzeugt bereits weniger Last).



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Abseits von YouTube wird man wohl oder übel immer noch auf Flash angewiesen sein.



Nicht unbedingt. Über den "Umweg" Video-Download-Helper funktioniert das alternative Abspielen auch auf den meisten anderen Seiten.


----------

